# Koch Chemie M2.01



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

How does this stack up against the likes of M205 and S40? Is there a pad that members would recommend? 

Many thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> How does this stack up against the likes of M205 and S40? Is there a pad that members would recommend?
> 
> Many thanks


M2-01 Has more cut than S40 both are DAT polishes, where as 205 is a smat polish so doesn't diminish like the other two.:thumb: sorry nobody got back just seen this.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> M2-01 Has more cut than S40 both are DAT polishes, where as 205 is a smat polish so doesn't diminish like the other two.:thumb: sorry nobody got back just seen this.


Cheers Chongo


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I really enjoy using M2. I also have P2 aswell but would recommend M2 due to leaving a lovely finish and bare paint for your pre wax or LSP


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Is s40 Scholl a finish polish on a finish pad


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mb1 said:


> Is s40 Scholl a finish polish on a finish pad


No you use S40 on a Scholl Orange Polishing Pad..see link below...

http://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/pad-technology-en/polishing-pad-orange

http://www.schollconcepts.com/en/product-category/pad-technology-en


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

To answer the second part of the OP's question, in my experience, KC compounds perform best used with KC's own pads.

Peter


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Fentum said:


> To answer the second part of the OP's question, in my experience, KC compounds perform best used with KC's own pads.
> 
> Peter


...and to add further to this they Koch Chemie works exceptionally well with the Scholl pads as well both on DA (Rupes Bigfoot MK2 LR15) and rotary (Chicago Polisher)


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is a koch chamie M2.01 finishing


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> ...and to add further to this they Koch Chemie works exceptionally well with the Scholl pads as well both on DA (Rupes Bigfoot MK2 LR15) and rotary (Chicago Polisher)


Same here. Been using koch chemie with scholl pads. Works like a charm.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mb1 said:


> is a koch chamie M2.01 finishing


Yes mate it is:thumb: but it can be used as a 1 step polish i.e. Cut and finish :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is s3 a for heavery compound for weather and severe swirls from poor washing in car washes and sun and rain damage and holograms and edge in bird poo


----------

